
Bitcoin’s ‘New Normal’ Is Slow and Frustrating - jackgavigan
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/bitcoin-new-normal-slow-confirmation-block-size-debate
======
MrBlue
Sad state of affairs. Blockstream/Core has crippled Bitcoin in order to
conveniently provide a solution which takes transactions off the Blockchain.
This of course will be quite profitable for Blockstream which, coincidentally,
has most of Bitcoin's core developers on the payroll. Bitcoin has been
usurped.

